# Putting in work



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Freestyle said he's ready... in a few minutes...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Chasing the light bouncing off his dog tag is tiring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I shot a round yesterday. 530. I've made some major equipment changes and also have switched from a wrist release to a thumb trigger. I was holding about as good as I ever have but struggled with shots going to the right. The shot would break clean but hit just out of the five on the right. My other issue was the tweeners. I shoot BHFS and the odd distances gave me fits. Lots of work to do.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Are they all going to the right? Could just need to move your rest left a click or two. The new release can change your tune a touch believe it or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking threads......I always liked long legs.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Wade makes great strings..... I prefer them long also. I'd have to check and see if that's standard from Brite Strings or if he just remembered that's what I prefer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

That's a good looking rig Hornet. Hope to see it on the HILL.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

willieM said:


> That's a good looking rig Hornet. Hope to see it on the HILL.


Thanks buddy....it shoots about as good as it looks. 

Shot my 1st half today since 2013 when I only shot 3 or 4 halfs...ended with a 266. Gave away 5 easy ones. I think I would have skipped all the way home if I had shot a 270+ half after that long of a layoff and just setting the bow up this week. 


And I'm planning on being at the Hill. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Good shooting with you today Bro, I need work and I'll be getting back right around the Hill, we'll see if I can pull that off... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good times as always. Get some string time between now and MOB....I'm not bringing the cans of fix o flat that weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good times as always. Get some string time between now and MOB....I'm not bringing the cans of fix o flat that weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:brick: :nyah:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Got out on Tues and shot another half.... didn't shoot as well as I did on Sunday. But the range I shot is a tougher course. Some how I still managed to shoot a 268 half so in the end I'm happy. 

Made a few tweaks to things to get the setup closer to being dialed in. 

Today headed to the range to meet Sticky after work for a couple hours of work....and low and behold Rattleman showed up. Good times were had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

His ears musta been burning...  

Always good to see and shoot with him.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Shot a PB Hunter on Wed 471 BBR, and already a new National record so great start to the season. Good that Spring arrived, it was still snowing Sat 

Crazy thing is I have new job from Jan which means I'm out the country for ten days at a time so I'm not able to shoot as much as I normally would. I think partly because it's a physically demanding job and I've lost some weight and gained some strength, I guess I already know how to shoot in my head and just needed to develop myself in other areas. :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> His ears musta been burning...
> 
> Always good to see and shoot with him.. :thumb: :cheers:


lmao that was funny for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Stephen Morley said:


> Shot a PB Hunter on Wed 471 BBR, and already a new National record so great start to the season. Good that Spring arrived, it was still snowing Sat
> 
> Crazy thing is I have new job from Jan which means I'm out the country for ten days at a time so I'm not able to shoot as much as I normally would. I think partly because it's a physically demanding job and I've lost some weight and gained some strength, I guess I already know how to shoot in my head and just needed to develop myself in other areas. :thumbs_up


Great shooting.

Being away from shooting for a few days may be giving your mental batteries time to recharge.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Stephen Morley said:


> Shot a PB Hunter on Wed 471 BBR, and already a new National record so great start to the season. Good that Spring arrived, it was still snowing Sat
> 
> Crazy thing is I have new job from Jan which means I'm out the country for ten days at a time so I'm not able to shoot as much as I normally would. I think partly because it's a physically demanding job and I've lost some weight and gained some strength, I guess I already know how to shoot in my head and just needed to develop myself in other areas. :thumbs_up


You don't always need as much practice as we think. You already know how to shoot. People think that if they don't shoot all the time they will loose it. Same mind set for guys that refuse to let down when they are holding well but the shot isn't breaking. It's like they think they will not hold good next time. 

Like I have chronicled in my post....I haven't touched a bow since 2013 until a couple weeks ago. I've shot 2 halves and a full round since last Sunday. All but one half has been in the 266-268 range. 

We shot in a down pour today and the 1st half was awful.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't always need as much practice as we think. You already know how to shoot. People think that if they don't shoot all the time they will loose it. Same mind set for guys that refuse to let down when they are holding well but the shot isn't breaking. It's like they think they will not hold good next time.
> 
> Like I have chronicled in my post....I haven't touched a bow since 2013 until a couple weeks ago. I've shot 2 halves and a full round since last Sunday. All but one half has been in the 266-268 range.
> 
> ...


I shot with him and he's not kidding, it was a soaker. Thanks again for the help today Hornet. Always nice to meet a gentleman, better yet one who can shoot. Hope we can do it again soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

grousegrove said:


> I shot with him and he's not kidding, it was a soaker. Thanks again for the help today Hornet. Always nice to meet a gentleman, better yet one who can shoot. Hope we can do it again soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words. It was nice to meet and shoot with you as well. 

It was a wet one for sure. My grip is still wet. But we made it.....and didn't drown or slip and fall so it's a win. 

Get you a bow setup with some skinny arrows and you'll be a field junky in no time. Tons of field shoots in Va and Md. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't always need as much practice as we think.


Agreed, it only took me 30 years to figure it out 

I'm blessed with my own IFAA/WA Field courses, easy to get out and shoot when I want. I think I spend more time maintaining the courses than actually shooting them, a LOT of work to do on your own. My friend sometimes comes an helps when we need to fell trees, because don't feel comfortable doing this work alone (for safety reasons).


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You guys make me feel bad. I love field shooting and we have only one NFAA field round a year in Arizona. In fact, there are no more spot shoots of any kind until October. It was 108 degrees a couple of days ago and the temp will go much higher. We normally have over 40 days above 110 in the summer, but I do enjoy the 70s and 80s we have here in the winter. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Give that old rest back to Lepera for the museum!


Good to see you're out shooting again. Me and my bow are currently down...but not out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> Give that old rest back to Lepera for the museum!
> 
> 
> Good to see you're out shooting again. Me and my bow are currently down...but not out.


lmao you noticed. That is one of the few things I didn't get rid of....releases, one scope that I didn't realize I still had, some arrows and that's about it as far as major gear goes.

Kept all the little stuff though. 

That rest is at least 20 years old though. 

And it's good to be back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> lmao you noticed. That is one of the few things I didn't get rid of....releases, one scope that I didn't realize I still had, some arrows and that's about it as far as major gear goes.
> 
> Kept all the little stuff though.
> 
> ...


I have a smile pile of blades for that rest if you want them along with a few of the rests.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I have a smile pile of blades for that rest if you want them along with a few of the rests.


You gonna give me back the ones I gave you years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Sure....... but you have to earn them back!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Field round? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:moviecorn


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Oh snap! Still hanging up!


Kstigall said:


> Sure....... but you have to earn them back!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> :moviecorn


We know he ain't coming up to the Hill....maybe he can meet us at 2Rivers..... get Monte and Tyler to come up as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> We know he ain't coming up to the Hill....maybe he can meet us at 2Rivers..... get Monte and Tyler to come up as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in, probably won't win the blades, but I'm in anyway...  :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm in, probably won't win the blades, but I'm in anyway...  :cheers:


You ain't even winning a crispy this weekend. :nono: 

Hooter match in the cold and rain? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You ain't even winning a crispy this weekend. :nono:
> 
> Hooter match in the cold and rain?
> 
> ...


Oh man... now yer testing me... :chortle: If it ain't pouring, sure... :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh man... now yer testing me... :chortle: If it ain't pouring, sure... :thumb:


You can't shoot one down the middle because it's raining? Must be shooting a Martin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can't shoot one down the middle because it's raining? Must be shooting a Martin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, they are either down the middle or near the tire... it all depends :embara:... Rain don't change that, but I gotta figure out how to get enough layers and raingear on and still be able to shoot a bow...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Actually, they are either down the middle or near the tire... it all depends :embara:... Rain don't change that, but I gotta figure out how to get enough layers and raingear on and still be able to shoot a bow...


We all shoot em down the middle 25 and under....some of us keep shooting them that way past there though :chortle:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> We all shoot em down the middle 25 and under....some of us keep shooting them that way past there though :chortle:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have more respect for your elders.... :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> You should have more respect for your elders.... :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


Just cuz your in the senior class now....doesn't mean that I'm not right behind you :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just cuz your in the senior class now....doesn't mean that I'm not right behind you :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Work is starting to pay off a little, but it needs a lot more sweat.. 

Good shooting with you today Bro and it was good to see some old friends as well! :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You shot much better then you think. Your just rusty....but it's starting to break loose. 

I'm getting close to putting it together. The work is paying off for sure. I may end up going back tomorrow for another round. 

It was great shooting with you as always....we would have had an even better time if our buddy had known we were there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Still rusty, but a bit looser... just glad you shot down today...  :cheers:


----------



## Hood2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't always need as much practice as we think. You already know how to shoot. People think that if they don't shoot all the time they will loose it. Same mind set for guys that refuse to let down when they are holding well but the shot isn't breaking. It's like they think they will not hold good next time.
> 
> Like I have chronicled in my post....I haven't touched a bow since 2013 until a couple weeks ago. I've shot 2 halves and a full round since last Sunday. All but one half has been in the 266-268 range.
> 
> ...


Good Advice.


----------

